# Austria Bundesliga 05-06 May



## OddsPoster (May 3, 2012)

Full Time Result  
Closes  1 X 2  
05 May 17:00 SC Wiener Neustadt - SK Sturm Graz 3.15 3.20 2.20 +45  
05 May 19:30 Kapfenberger SV - SV Josko Ried 3.15 3.20 2.20 +45  
05 May 19:30 Admira - FK Austria Vienna 2.60 3.15 2.60 +45  
05 May 19:30 Wacker Innsbruck - SV Mattersburg 1.90 3.30 3.90 +45  
06 May 17:00 SK Rapid Vienna - RB Salzburg 2.38 3.10 2.90 +45


----------

